
Tesla looses head of production at critical time, sources say - hef19898
https://electrek.co/2019/06/26/tesla-loses-head-of-production/
======
londons_explore
Why is now a critical time?

It seems they have a bunch of production lines already running, with
approximately the right capacity to fulfil orders.

New products are still a little way off, and cost reductions are the main
thing I'd expect a head of production to be working on right now, but they're
very incremental and not very exciting.

------
dvtrn
loses?

